# Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer



## Stunaking (11. Juli 2010)

*Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Hallo.
Im Winter konnte ich mit meinem Comuter laggfrei spielen, aber bei 30°C in meinem zimmer wird er beim spielen zu heiß und mein FPS sinkt von 100 bis auf 1-10.

Hier mein System sysProfile: ID: 135469 - Stunaking

die Grafikkarte ist zu 60° warm
und mein CPU ist bei 46 =O

eigentlich gute temperaturen.
Aber es muss daran liegen denn wenn ich einen Ventilator hinter meinen Rechner stelle läuft alles einwandfrei.

Woran könnten die laggs liegen ?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

lg Stuna


----------



## Spikos (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Die Laggs liegen an der zu hohen Temperatur, wie du schon sagst. Du solltest mal deinen PC aufmachen und alle Kühlelemente vom Staub befreien, wenn du danach noch keine Besserung hast - entweder in einen Keller ziehen oder den Ventilator anlassen .


----------



## Stunaking (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Tolle Antwort.=D
Leider schwer ohne Keller .
Vom Staub befreit habe ich schonmal gemacht.
Ja das mit dem Ventilator ist ja nur eine Notlösung .. Ich wäre froh wenn es auch ohne den gehen würde.

Die hohe Temperatur wird man ja wohl irgentiwe wegbekommen auch ohne ventilator..
Ich meine andere PC's schaffen das ja auch.

Soll ich mal ein Foto von dem Innenbau meines Pc's machen ?
Ich würde gerne wissen ob bei meinem computer ein weiterer Kühler helfen könnte =D


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Lad dir mal HWMonitor runter.
Es zeichnet die aktuell, die geringste und die höchste erreichte Temperatur auf.

Öffne es, und starte ein Spiel, ohne den Ventilator.
Sobald es anfängt zu laggen, warte ca. 5sek. und beende dann das Spiel.
Dann sag uns die maximalen Temperaturen der einzelnen Komponenten.

Danach kannst du, wenn du möchtest, das gleiche nochmal mit dem Ventilator machen.

Wenn du Gehäuselüfter hast, wie viele, und vorallem, wo sind diese?
Es wäre auch nicht übel, wenn du mal ein Bild vom gehäuseinnenraum hier hochlädst.
So lädst du Bilder direkt hoch


----------



## Spikos (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Na komm, was soll man dazu sonst sagen . Außerdem sind die Temperaturen draußen im Sommer eh PC unfreundlich, spielen tue ich da nur in der Nacht wenns einigermaßen abgekühlt ist. Wenn du ein Foto machen könntest wäre das natürlich super, dann könnte man dir Vorschläge zur dauerhaften Verbesserung der Kühlung machen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du, mit wie vielen Lüftern also wie viele blasen rein und wie viele blasen raus. Daran liegt es meisetns wenn die Temperaturen zu hoch werden. Es gibt auch Leute die haben überhaupt keinen Gehäuse Lüfter, ist kein Scherz wa schon oft der Fall.


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Lad mal ein Bild hoch. Dann können wir dir besser sagen wo es noch was am Luftstrom zu optimieren gibt und wo du welche Lüfter einbauen solltest.


----------



## Stunaking (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

habe 4 lüfter .
2 blasen raus 2 rein..

Temperatur ohne ventilator:
SYSTIN : 48°
CPU: 48°
AUXTIN:55°

CORE:57°

GPU: 68

Mit Ventilator:
SYSTIN:46
CPU:49
AUXTIN:56

CORE:59

GPU:68 (miómentan aber 60 muss geschwankt sein)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Also es wäre für uns wirklich vorteilhafter wenn du ein Bild vom kompletten Rechner seitlich machst und nicht nur vom Netzteil.
Du kannst ja noch einen 2. Lüfter unter den anderen hinten einbauen, dann würde noch mehr erwärmte Luft aus dem Rechner herausströmen.


----------



## Xel'Naga (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Mehr Lüfter wären sicher nicht schlecht, einer ist mindestens noch einbaubar wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann.
Vielleicht ist auch noch einer vorne oder am Seitenteil einbaubar?


----------



## Stunaking (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

in welche richtung muss der dann blasen ?


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Hinten immer raus!
Aber mach bitte noch ein Foto, ich wette da hängen nämlich überall Kabel rum - dann bringen viele Lüfter nämlich auch nichts!


----------



## kero81 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Äääähm, also der Temperaturunterschied mit dem Ventilator ist ja nicht gerade groß. Vielleicht liegts ja eher an deiner zu schwachen Hardware?!


----------



## fpsJunkie (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

vllt. liegst auch an dem (bestimmt) sau lahm drehenden Lüfter.


----------



## Stunaking (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Es liegt an den 8 grad der grafikkarte .
Meine Hardware ist gut. Im winter kann ich jaa auch gut zocken. nur im sommer nciht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Du hast eine (etwas veraltete) 8400GS Grafikkarte mit einem etwas schwachen Kühler drauf..... hmmmm
Wäre es nicht einmal an der Zeit eine neue Karte zu kaufen, langfristig sicher keine schlechte Idee!
Muss ja keine Teure sein, wie viel würdest du ausgeben wollen wenn es eine neue Grafikkarte sein soll ?


----------



## facehugger (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Schon mal über ein neues Gehäuse nachgedacht? Würde dir das:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K58 Serie » Lancool K58 Midi-Tower - black

oder das:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Midi-Tower Gehäuse » Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - black

empfehlen. Dazu noch 2 langsam drehende 140mm-Lüfter wie die:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm

 in den Deckel knallen und du hast einen gut durchlüfteten Tower


----------



## Stunaking (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Wow!
Ja ein neues Gehäuse und ne neue Grafikkarte wäre bestimmt drinne.
Die Lüfter natürlich auch.

Aber wenn ich mir das so recht überlege... hätt ich auch nichts gegen einen komplett neuen computer.

So bis 1000€. Kann man damit einen guten Gamer Pc bauen der gut gekühlt ist ?


----------



## Clastron (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Ich kann dir einen bauen mit einen passiven Kühler und mit nem Antec Gamer Gehäuse damit hast du keine Probleme und auf der Grafikkarte machen wir auch einen 3 Doppelten Lüfter Kühler drauf


----------



## AchtBit (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Also ich denk nicht, dass es an der CPU oder  Graka liegt. Solche Temps hab ich ja im IDLE Mode. Beim Dirt2 Zocken, liegt die Graka um die 80C und die CPU um die 65C. Ich hab null Zusatzlüfter und ein uralt 486er Gehäuse. Raumtemp ist bei mir momentan um die 30C. Macht aber, ausser den deutlich höheren Temps, keine Zikken.

Vielleicht Netzteil, Speicher oder irgendwelche Mobo Komponenten, die bei ihm überhitzen


----------



## Bauer87 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Nen neuen Computer braucht es da wohl nicht. Das System sollte ohne Kosten wieder funktionieren. Ich denke, dass das Problem bei der Kühlung der Grafikkarte liegt – Grafikkarten senken gerne die Leistung, wenn es zu heiß wird. Die <60°C in der CPU sind für deinen CPU-Kühler in Ordnung und viel mehr als die Lüftung durch die Seitenwand samt Entlüftung hinten und über das Netzteil geht da auch nicht.

Dass der Ventilator nicht hilft, ist bei einem guten Gehäuse klar – da stört die offene Gehäusewand den Luftstrom eher. Vor allem die CPU ist ja jetzt schon super belüftet. (Nur der CPU-Kühler ist halt nicht mehr ganz der Stand der Technik.) Also: Klappe zu! Es wäre vielleicht eine Idee, hinten ein paar PCI-Slotblenden zu entfernen und dort mit Kabelbindern einen Lüfter zu befestigen. Für die meisten Fälle würde ich sagen, dass der raus blasen soll. Wenn du vorne keinen hast, der in die andere Richtung bläst, geht aber auch einer, der frische Luft ansaugt – aber das kommt (falls vorhanden) auf das gesamte Kühlkonzept an. Ein zweiter (dritter, wenn man das Netzteil zählt) Lüfter, der bei der CPU Luft nach außen bringt, dürfte aber Verschwendung sein.

PS: Eine Geforce 8400 sollte im Idle nicht bei fast 70°C liegen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Computer wird zu heiß im Sommer*

Also wenn du 1000€ hasst, solltest du mal schleunigst über ne neue Kiste nachdenken.


----------

